# Loss @ 16 weeks...want to try again, but still suffering and scared



## Esperanzada

On July 20th, I had to deliver my baby boy @ 16 weeks...there were so many unexplained things happening throughout the pregnancy, but the baby was always healthy and growing at each visit and scan. Finally out of my 3rd trimester and happy to be coming out of the danger zone and nauseous phase, not able to keep anything down, I felt a gush one night and went to the bathroom...the next morning I went for my ultrasound...to my husband & I's dismay, I had no fluid left, my water had broken. My baby was still alive though, heart beating strong...
They wanted to immediately sent me to the hospital for a D&C, but chose not to as my baby was still alive inside of me...we had hope that somehow the sac could heal, or if in the worst case scenario, we would allow the loss to come naturally... I went home over the weekend and on Monday morning, I felt something come out of me, it was the baby's cord. I immediately went to the hospital and found that there was no longer a heartbeat. They began to induce my labor. I had to go through the whole process of delivering my baby boy...
Nothing can describe the pain of this experience...although I was supposed to be completely numb from medication, I felt my little baby come out...I felt him and wanted so much to hold him, but could not and did not dare look at him...dont know if I couldve dealt with that...the doctors told me that although these things happen, that it is somewhat rare for the water to burst @ 16 weeks, with no visible signs of cervical distress or infection....my cervix was fine, no infection, all my tests were perfect...
Please, we are considering trying again, but has anyone experienced anything like this before with their water breaking @ 16 weeks or so, with the baby still alive with strong heartbeat? I still just cant wrap my mind or my heart around this..... also, I have had 2 other successful pregnancies with no complications....I have a daughter and a son....but my baby boy that I have loss...this devastates me, can anyone who has gone through anything like this with their water breaking in the 2nd trimester with their baby still alivethen having to deliver a mc baby....please respond! Looking for closure.....


----------



## babesx3

Firstly massive :hugs:. its an awful thing to go thru without any answers..
I'm sorry i don't know the answers either.:shrug:

I know that there arn't always answers tho.:shrug: I lost my baby in september and they found nothing wrong with him or me.. I know these things just don't add up:cry:

Did they find your membranes to be thin? is there anything that can be done about that?
u say that your cervix was ok so does that rule out incompitent cervix?:shrug: i don't know but would a cervical stitch stop waters from breaking?:shrug:
What did your consultant tell u?

I really hope u find some answers... sorry i'm not more help!! 
hopefully someone else will have some for u!!!:hugs:


----------



## MaevesMummy

I PM'd you I had PPROM, this appears to be due to a chain of events, might be able to direct you for tests xxx


----------



## annmc30

:hugs: sorry for your loss hun i lost my little girl on the 29th july at 16wks we found out she had turners syndrome i 2 had to deliver her it was the worse thing i had 2 do they brought her in for me 2 say goodbye in a little basket its heartbraking we going bck to the ivf clinic on the 7th dec so we can try again


----------



## Clo

So sorry for your loss hun xxx


----------



## stardust22

So very sorry for your loss hun. Its a very cruel world and so unfair.

I dont have any advice as I have not been in this situation, but I wanted to just send you some :hugs:


----------



## Sovereign

I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## marnie79

im so sorry for the loss of ur baby :hugs:


----------



## janie0

Thinking of you xoxo


----------



## newmommy23

first off, I am very sorry for your loss :(
I had a mc at 17 weeks...but my water didn't break, though they also couldn't give me any reason that she passed. I didn't find out til what should have been my 20 week scan. I had to deliver my daughter as well. be gentle with yourself, and take things slowly. I saw a counselor for several months before I felt ok again...message me anytime you want to talk.


----------



## FierceAngel

So sorry for the loss of your lil boy xxx


----------

